# Advanced Power Menu and Percent Battery Indicator



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

is there an advanced power menu and percent battery indicator available yet? I didn't see any in the development section. I'm just unlocked and rooted at the moment.


----------



## spaceman860 (May 7, 2012)

metpage said:


> is there an advanced power menu and percent battery indicator available yet? I didn't see any in the development section. I'm just unlocked and rooted at the moment.


Only on custom Roms or download apps for it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

